# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یه سوال از قدرمطلق و رادیکال!

## Harem93

سلام،لطفا یکی جواب بده...
چرا اینجوری شده؟کدومشون درسته؟

----------


## LimOoOoOoO



----------


## ngn

دومیه درسته دوست عزیز . دو تا عدد که زیر رادیکال هستن مطمئنا هر دوتاشون بزرگتر یا مساوی صفر و مثبت هستن . پس به توان دو که برسونیم بازهم همون دو تا عدد با هم برابر میشن . مثلا اگه بگیم رادیکال x با رادیکال y برابر و هر دو تا با هم برابر دو هستن ، آیا شما می تونی بگی که x و y يا 2+ يا 2- هستن ؟؟؟؟
نه چون راديكال 2- اصلا تعريف نشده است . پس تو روش اول هم که تهش می رسیم به اینکه ایکس 1 برابرست با مثبت منفی ایکس دو ، منفیش با توجه به دامنه و اینکه ایکس 1 و ایکس 2 هر دو مثبت هستن غیر قابل قبوله . روش دوم درسته .

----------


## Harem93

آخه تو صفحه 87 کتاب حسابان در مثال به اون شکل حل شده...
اگر از اون راه که شما گفتین درسته طبق تعریف تابع y=sqrt(x-3) ،f تابع نیست!؟؟
if  x1=x2---------y1=y2

----------


## N I L O O

خیلی واسه من واضح نیست که هر خطی از کجا شروع و تموم شده

----------


## Harem93

> خیلی واسه من واضح نیست که هر خطی از کجا شروع و تموم شده


از چپ به راست شروع میشه خب....

----------


## ngn

به این عکس دقت کنین .
فایل پیوست 9295

والا من تازه دومم و رشته ام هم تجربیه و این تابعی که شما گفتین رو من نمی شناسم ولی این نکته که گفتین یکی از نکات که خیلی آدم رو گیر می اندازه و معلم ریاضی ما هم روی این نکته خیلی تاکید کرده بود ( توی اثبات یک به یکی یه جا به چنین چیزی می رسی و اونایی که به این نکته توجه نمی کنن تابع رو یک به یک به دست نمیارن . 
به جنبه ی ریاضیش فکر نکنین . از نظر عقلانی ، چه طور میشه ایکس 1 و ایکس 2 مختلف العلامه باشن وقتی هر دو تا باید مثبت باشن .

----------


## LimOoOoOoO

> به این عکس دقت کنین .
> فایل پیوست 9295
> 
> والا من تازه دومم و رشته ام هم تجربیه و این تابعی که شما گفتین رو من نمی شناسم ولی این نکته که گفتین یکی از نکات که خیلی آدم رو گیر می اندازه و معلم ریاضی ما هم روی این نکته خیلی تاکید کرده بود ( توی اثبات یک به یکی یه جا به چنین چیزی می رسی و اونایی که به این نکته توجه نمی کنن تابع رو یک به یک به دست نمیارن . 
> به جنبه ی ریاضیش فکر نکنین . از نظر عقلانی ، چه طور میشه ایکس 1 و ایکس 2 مختلف العلامه باشن وقتی هر دو تا باید مثبت باشن .


*اگه اونجوری که جنابعالی میگید تابع نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## N I L O O

> از چپ به راست شروع میشه خب....


 :Yahoo (76):  نه منظورم این نبود،منظورم اینه که اولیه خیلی مشخص نیست چیکار کردید در عکس که کادر کشیدم اولی که من متوجه عملیاتت نشدم ولی از اون دوتا فقط کادر آبی درسته

----------


## ngn

> *اگه اونجوری که جنابعالی میگید تابع نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 چی تابع نمیشه ؟

----------


## Harem93

> نه منظورم این نبود،منظورم اینه که اولیه خیلی مشخص نیست چیکار کردید در عکس که کادر کشیدم اولی که من متوجه عملیاتت نشدم ولی از اون دوتا فقط کادر آبی درسته


اون قسمتی که باسیاه نوشته شده از ویژگی های قدرمطلقه،ولی از اون در نتیجه دو روش برای حل اون معادله ی رادیکالیست......

----------


## Alireza_kh

يه مشكلي كه دارين اينه كه اكر سوال به صورت راديكال( ايكس به توانه ٢) باشه يعني توانه ٢ زير راديكال و روي ايكس باشه حل اول درسته
ولي اكر سوال به صورت (راديكال(ايكس)) به توانه ٢ باشه يعني توان روي راديكال باشه حل دوم درست ميشه .
كه اين تغاوت به دليل تغاوت در دامنه هاي دو حالت اول و حالت دومه

----------


## Harem93

> يه مشكلي كه دارين اينه كه اكر سوال به صورت راديكال( ايكس به توانه ٢) باشه يعني توانه ٢ زير راديكال و روي ايكس باشه حل اول درسته
> ولي اكر سوال به صورت (راديكال(ايكس)) به توانه ٢ باشه يعني توان روي راديكال باشه حل دوم درست ميشه .
> كه اين تغاوت به دليل تغاوت در دامنه هاي دو حالت اول و حالت دومه


خب چه فرقی داره؟ توان روی رادیکال باشه یا زیرش(رویx) که هر دو مساویند/...

----------


## mhbl74

*اول اینکه با شرط رعایت دامنه میشه رو تابع عملیات انجام داد
...اونی که دورش خط کشیدم غلطه چون رادیکال همواره خروجی مثبت داره و توان دوم اونم همیشه مثبته(یعنی وقتی می تونید مثبت منفی بذارید که توی شکم توان دو عدد مثبت و منفی وجود داشته باشه)
*

----------


## Harem93

> *اول اینکه با شرط رعایت دامنه میشه رو تابع عملیات انجام داد
> ...اونی که دورش خط کشیدم غلطه چون رادیکال همواره خروجی مثبت داره و توان دوم اونم همیشه مثبته(یعنی وقتی می تونید مثبت منفی بذارید که توی شکم توان دو عدد مثبت و منفی وجود داشته باشه)
> *


ولی اون دو عبارت که فرمودین نامساویند، در کتاب ریاضی2 ص18 در یک فعالیت به عنوان ثابت کنین داده شده............

----------


## ngn

> ولی اون دو عبارت که فرمودین نامساویند، در کتاب ریاضی2 ص18 در یک فعالیت به عنوان ثابت کنین داده شده............


تو کتاب ریاضی دو با فرض مثبت بودن ایکس داده شده دوست عزیز . ما همون روز اول که شروع کردیم معلممون گفت این قوانین که تو کتابه واسه همه صدق نمی کنه . توی اون عکسی که اول گذاشتم همین موضوع رو هم قرار دادم ، اگه ببینید متوجه میشین .

----------


## saeid_NRT

> نه منظورم این نبود،منظورم اینه که اولیه خیلی مشخص نیست چیکار کردید در عکس که کادر کشیدم اولی که من متوجه عملیاتت نشدم ولی از اون دوتا فقط کادر آبی درسته
> 
> فایل پیوست 9296


توضیحات مربوط به فایل پیوست N I L O O هست:

خط نارنجیو نفهمیدم y رو از کجا آوردی.
خط سبز درسته و کلی. برای ریاضی باید از این استفاده کنی مگر شرط خاصی مطرح باشه. 
خط آبی برای جاهای خاص هستش. مثلا اولش شرط کنه که ایکس مثبته(در ریاضی) یا اگر تو فیزیک به این معادله رسیدی اگر مقدار ایکسی نامنفی باشه از آبی استفاده میکنن مثلا فاصله دو تا الکترون مهم نیس منفی باشه یا مثبت از آبی استفاده میشه.

----------


## N I L O O

تقریبا بیشتر بچه ها در این قوانین دارند اشتباه میکنند اینه که تصمیم گرفتم کامل شفاف سازی بکنم دی:
وقتی  را داشته باشیم دامنه شامل x های مثبته پس وقتی به توان برسه دیگه قدرمطلق احتیاج نداره و بدون قدرمطلق میاد بیرون. مثال  که میشه y=x

اما اگه عبارت زیر رادیکال توان زوج باشه اون موقع باید با قدر مطلق بیاد بیرون چرا که مثلا  میتونه  باشه پس مثلا درنتیجه در سوال این تاپیک فقط کادر آبیه یا به عبارتی آخرین معادله درسته.

@*Harem93*
@*mhbl74*
@*ngn*
@*saeid_NRT*

----------


## Harem93

مر20+10 بخاطر راهنمایی هاتون....

----------


## marsad

آخرش نفهمیدم کدوم درسته؟

----------


## hamed2357

> نه منظورم این نبود،منظورم اینه که اولیه خیلی مشخص نیست چیکار کردید در عکس که کادر کشیدم اولی که من متوجه عملیاتت نشدم ولی از اون دوتا فقط کادر آبی درسته
> 
> فایل پیوست 9296


اینی که دورش خط سبز کشیدی غلط هست.چون اعداد داخل رادیکال هستند پس هر دو مثبت هستند.
وقتی هردو عدد مثبت هستند فقط میتونن با هم برابر باشن نه که قرینه هاشونم برابر بشه!
وقتی از نکته ت (خط قرمر) میتونی ایتفاده کنی که توان 2 داخل رادیکال باشه.
همینطوری نمیتونی 2 را داخل رادیکال ببری و بهش لباش محافظ بپوشانی که منفی بتونه بگیره  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------


## N I L O O

> اینی که دورش خط سبز کشیدی غلط هست.چون اعداد داخل رادیکال هستند پس هر دو مثبت هستند.
> وقتی هردو عدد مثبت هستند فقط میتونن با هم برابر باشن نه که قرینه هاشونم برابر بشه!
> وقتی از نکته ت (خط قرمر) میتونی ایتفاده کنی که توان 2 داخل رادیکال باشه.
> همینطوری نمیتونی 2 را داخل رادیکال ببری و بهش لباش محافظ بپوشانی که منفی بتونه بگیره 
> موفق باشید


سلام خیلی گذشته ولی کلا من هم منظورم همین بود که فقط کادر آبی درست است :Y (518):

----------

